# App "News Republic" en hors ligne



## Simbouesse (28 Janvier 2013)

Bien le bonjour m'sieurs-dames !

J'utilise l'application News Républic sur mon iPhone 4S (iOS 6) pour consulter les infos en tout genre (Application que je recommande fortement par ailleurs, mais là n'est pas la question).

Pour ceux et celles d'entre vous qui utiliseraient cette application, voici mon problème :

Lorsque je souhaite ouvrir l'application mais que je ne capte pas (dans le RER ou le métro par exemple), celle-ci me renvoie un message d'erreur et je n'ai pas d'autre choix que de... ne pas l'ouvrir... 
C'est dommage, surtout que l'appli offre la possibilité de sauvegarder des articles pour les lire en... hors ligne :hein:

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce problème ? si oui, avez vous trouvé une solution ??

Merci de m'avoir lu !
Au plaisir


----------

